# 60 Things Every Girl Wants But Wont Ask For - Applies to SA Girls?



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Found this list about *60 Things Every Girl Wants But Wont Ask For.*
http://www.wattpad.com/111020-60-things-every-girl-wants-but-wont-ask-for#.Ujw4Vj-bGSo

It's definitely a generalisation but do socially anxious girls want this as well? And how'd you react to it?

I've poked a girl with SA before and she seems to enjoy it, poking me/play punching me back. I even hugged her from behind before by surprise and she got really shy - as in she didn't yell at me to get off lol but looked as if she never experienced such intimate physical contact before and got really nervous by like gently poking me in the hands. Does she enjoy it?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Those are kind of cute actually. I hate it when people poke me though.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Cute as they are I'm not sure the list is composed of 60 things I, personally, would appreciate someone doing. Some of them are quite adorable and in a relationship would be lovely but tickling would irritate me, texts saying how much I'm missed when I've only been at work for 8 hours would make me feel like I have a new puppy who has mastered the art of texting, and if I'm seriously enjoying a movie in the cinema someone putting their arm around me would be retrospectively sweet but a source of irritation at the time as it would be a sensory distraction from the cinematic experience.

Does the girl you're talking about enjoy it? Quite possibly. The only way to know is to ask her if you're making her feel uncomfortable/if she'd rather you didn't do that. Some people enjoy it, some people freak out because of the million or so thoughts running through their head, and a whole host of other reasons. Women are varied beasts.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Of course not.

"all girls" is bull. 

Suprisingly sneek behind my back and you will be breathless :twisted:twisted:twisted


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh dear, someone had to write them down?

And here I thought they were painfully obvious. Except that bit about the Notebook. How any girl would find that pathetic weakling romantic is beyond me.

He's psychotic for crying out loud... And not in the fun I'm going to kill my romantic rival sort of way.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Parsnip said:


> Cute as they are I'm not sure the list is composed of 60 things I, personally, would appreciate someone doing. Some of them are quite adorable and in a relationship would be lovely but tickling would irritate me, texts saying how much I'm missed when I've only been at work for 8 hours would make me feel like I have a new puppy who has mastered the art of texting, and if I'm seriously enjoying a movie in the cinema someone putting their arm around me would be retrospectively sweet but a source of irritation at the time as it would be a sensory distraction from the cinematic experience.
> 
> Does the girl you're talking about enjoy it? Quite possibly. The only way to know is to ask her if you're making her feel uncomfortable/if she'd rather you didn't do that. Some people enjoy it, some people freak out because of the million or so thoughts running through their head, and a whole host of other reasons. Women are varied beasts.


'

Actually that texts one does sound needy, I think i'd only do the arm thing if we both knew the movie was crap and figured touching would be better during the film lol. We do play-touch each other though and I think I accidently do poke her too hard sometimes. I really do want to kiss her on the shoulders though when she has a bad day...


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Do girls really want #14?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

A lot of these are nice, but they are all generalisations and some of them would not work with a very independent girlfriend as it might make her feel smothered. 
Better title would be "60 things that might be quite nice for lots of girls most of the time"

It reads as if it was written by a 14 year old who would be a very clingy boyfriend. Not helped by spelling mistakes.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Jesuszilla said:


> Do girls really want #14?


Jokingly, it's cute, but I wouldn't ever actually say "I love you MORE." I also hate being poked and I do want to be taken anywhere I want, but only if he wants to go as well. Yes, on kiss on the forehead and having my back caressed (don't need to write anything, just CARESS IT).

For the most part I think it's a cute list.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

This is so lame. Shame on you all.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> Do girls really want #14?


I've never understood the "I love you more" game, it just seems like the sort of thing that would get boring fast.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I hate it when boys actually talk to me. I prefer my door openers to keep their mouths shut while providing me with back rubs, a steady supply of sweatshirts, and protection on the hazardous jouney to the car. Most of it is legit ADVICE though. You can tell because some of it is typed in lowercase, and because of that great quote at the end.
"Have YOU ever LOVED someone? If NOT then YOU SHOULD."
I'm gonna get on to that as soon as I can lure a pet girl to go along with everything I say.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Here are my revisions that you can follow to woo any girl on SAS. I am a girl with SA, and as all girls are the same, it follows that any girl on here has the same secret desires as me.
1. Touch her butt.
2. Keep quiet.
4. Give her all of your sweatshirts.
12. Take pictures with her cat.
16. Sometimes Kissing the nether regions furthermore also additionally means more than kissing on the lips.
30. Text messege or call her in the morning and remind her to take her medication.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I was assuming it would be more interesting, lol. The list is all obvious cliche things that people do in relationships. There's nothing really disagreeable there. Though if a guy constantly did all those things on that list, I'd be smothered in seconds. 

I don't like being poked though. Nor tickled. There was a guy way back in high school that would do that to me, and I absolutely despised it. When tickled, I'd have to laugh as a reflex. So, when I yelled "no" while laughing, he thought it was really just a playful no, no matter how much I stressed to him that I didn't like it. I hate being tickled, it makes me want to punch someone in the face or become violent. I almost hit my mom one time when she tickled me.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

This list is very lame...































































hence why I'm so embarrassed that I actually do find a lot of the things on it cute. :sigh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Most of it are things which should just come naturally with a gf I would have thought.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

These are mostly just obvious cliches.

'26 kiss her in front of other girls you know' um, no...?



> some of them would not work with a very independent girlfriend as it might make her feel smothered.


Yeah, I think I might feel that way too. It's all about infrequency I guess for me...

Now someone post an interesting list.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Reading that list just made me feel panicky. I don't understand why I'm so broken when it comes to romantic intimacy.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

When people diss (insult) her, stand up for her.

Did this for a female friend. I guess I get some brownie points  Truthfully though this is just common sense, as is most of the list.

Man, reading this list makes you so horny you just want to jump on a girl LOL


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Superfood said:


> I think I lost a few IQ points reading that drivel. Also anyone who launches a sneak hug attack from behind is likely to be punched. Ditto: "I love you", "I love you more", "No, I love YOU more" *punch*


You come across as a touchy feely type :b


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

*38. When people DISS(insult) her, stand up for her.*
This one is pretty important for me. If their friends being rude to me or judge me unfairly, I'd want the person to interject and say something in my defence. It's not even about whether I can stand up for myself or not, I just want to know that they would take my side in such situation. Cause I would have done the same thing for them.

*53. Even if she looks BAD one day tell her she's BEAUTIFUL.*
True, lol. That's a sweet thing to say.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

starsonfire said:


> *53. Even if she looks BAD one day tell her she's BEAUTIFUL.*
> True, lol. That's a sweet thing to say.


If you're attracted to a girl I doubt you would ever consider she looks bad. She may not be the best glamour you have ever seen but you will still find something physically attractive about her, whether it's a smile, her ***, or whatever else


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> If you're attracted to a girl I doubt you would ever consider she looks bad. She may not be the best glamour you have ever seen but you will still find something physically attractive about her, whether it's a smile, her ***, or whatever else


That's true. When I like a girl she can do very little to look bad. House clothes, or dressed up for a date I think she's fine regardless of how she looks


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Cliches or not, I'd take them all. I could especially go for a long walk and then a back rub right about now. And then the extra long hug and having the guy actually talk to me..


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

Cliche and not as all encompassing as the title suggest. I think these suggestions are best for a guy whose already been in a relationship for awhile and things are starting to stagnate and you need a romantic boost. Everyone requires a different amount of attention, and too much is just as bad as not enough, if not worse.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Some of the stuff just comes naturally in a relationship,but some of it seems like its written by someone who has seen too many romantic movies.
A lot of the stuff I would like,but some of it seems like it is just too much for my taste. You don't have to try too hard to be with me,and I like some space. Being overly clingy just makes me want to escape.

4:Ok?14:why make everything so hard?22:No one ever does that here,so that would be weird.26:we are not in high school anymore.29 is idiotic btw.30 is really not necessary.37 too. And 41.43:Every night? 44:Hope it's not every night. 48 is lol.50:No,thanks.55:Sheesh :roll 57retty sure it's not like in the movies.58:good luck with that(I'm 6'1 and my boyfriend has a hard time trying to pick me up :b ) 59:Omg:haha

Maybe I'm too old for this list,because in my experience relationship aren't like that and in my opinion they shouldn't either.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

people focus far too much on the SA label, every time I see stuff like "SA girls" my soul cringes. what is SA a ****ing cult now?


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Suprisingly sneek behind my back and you will be breathless :twisted:twisted:twisted


Me too. It totally creeps me out when people do that. One time some guy tried to sneak up behind me and I had a knife in my hand (I was cooking). I flinched, and nearly stabbed him.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

whiterabbit said:


> Two thirds of that list is completely cringeworthy. The other third is nice but involves the kind of intimacy and affection that I wouldn't be able to handle. So the whole thing made me cringe really.
> 
> *But I'm only one SA girl. We're all different apparently*.


This forum has taught me that women are identical in nature and thus should be treated as such. :lol


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope the people taking notes have enough common sense to know that the list meant to say "your girlfriend" instead of "every girl." Grab every girl by the waist. Yeah, that would work out well for you.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> I hate it when boys actually talk to me. I prefer my door openers to keep their mouths shut while providing me with back rubs, a steady supply of sweatshirts, and protection on the hazardous jouney to the car. Most of it is legit ADVICE though. You can tell because some of it is typed in lowercase, and because of that great quote at the end.
> "Have YOU ever LOVED someone? If NOT then YOU SHOULD."
> I'm gonna get on to that as soon as I can lure a pet girl to go along with everything I say.





Fruitcake said:


> Here are my revisions that you can follow to woo any girl on SAS. I am a girl with SA, and as all girls are the same, it follows that any girl on here has the same secret desires as me.
> 1. Touch her butt.
> 2. Keep quiet.
> 4. Give her all of your sweatshirts.
> ...


Best list. 10/10.



Invisible_girl said:


> Some of the stuff just comes naturally in a relationship,but some of it seems like its written by someone who has seen too many romantic movies.


Given that it's from wattpad.com, that list probably was written by a fourteen year old.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

lisbeth said:


> Best list. 10/10.
> 
> Given that it's from wattpad.com, that list probably was written by a fourteen year old.


Oh right.Haven't seen that site before,but if that's what she expects in a relationship I think she'll be disappointed.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

"Smile with her"? What the hell is this ****?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

^ Sounds like solid dating advice amirite?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Invisible_girl said:


> Oh right.Haven't seen that site before,but if that's what she expects in a relationship I think she'll be disappointed.


It's not like these are naive and unrealistic expectations. Most of them are pretty much a given in any emotionally intimate relationship.

61. Build a blanket fort and then eat her out in it.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

kiirby said:


> 61. Build a blanket fort and then eat her out in it.


This would be on my list.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Superfood said:


> I think I lost a few IQ points reading that drivel. Also anyone who launches a sneak hug attack from behind is likely to be punched. Ditto: "I love you", "I love you more", "No, I love YOU more" *punch*


:lol
First laugh of today! (high five). What about when a bloke smacks your *** lol, I don't think many like that!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> This would be on my list.


Needs more Legos.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

61. Don't forget to surrender your balls to her.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

kiirby said:


> 61. Build a blanket fort and then eat her out in it.


lol


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

kiirby said:


> 1. Build a blanket fort and then eat her out in it.


Fixed.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

At all costs, DON't LIE to her and CHEAT on her. This is really good advice many ppl don't know


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Slow dance with no music ummm, made me chuckle.

Like 2, 22, 28, 60, 38,48 seriously. ( with 48 that's happened before but I have said are you not cold).


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else but most of those wouldn't apply to me.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

These are kind of random, but there are definitely items on the list that I like. I would take it all with a huge grain of salt. This isn't scientific or anything.


----------

